# panties



## mojorisinII

How do you say the word _panties_ in Spanish?  I've heard the word *chingo* used in Costa Rica.  However, when I looked the word up in the dictionary, the following were listed:  *bragas, calzones, pantaletas, bombacha, & blumer*.


----------



## polli

En Argentina es *bombacha*


----------



## Jaén

mojorisinII said:


> How do you say the word _panties_ in Spanish? I've heard the word *chingo* used in Costa Rica. However, when I looked the word up in the dictionary, the following were listed: *bragas, calzones, pantaletas, bombacha, & blumer*.


*Bragas* creo que es común solamente en España.
*Pantaleta* creo que es común solamente en México.
*Bombacha* creo que es mas común en el Cono Sur (Arg/Chile/Uru).

*Blumer* eran los que usaba mi tía en México, eran 'bragas' de 'pierna larga' (llegaban hasta la mitad de la pierna). Pero creo que ya no existen.

Pero espera otras opiniones 

Saludos!


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Hola, Jaén:
  "Pantaleta" también se usa en Venezuela.
  En Uruguay es "bombacha".
  Saludos.


----------



## Jaén

Fantasmagórico said:


> Hola, Jaén:
> "Pantaleta" también se usa en Venezuela.
> En Uruguay es "bombacha".
> Saludos.


Interesante!

Una vez leí en un anuncio de un diario de Ecuador que allá le llaman '*trusa*' a la prenda femenina, que en México este es el nombre que le damos al equivalente masculino.

Imagina si en Quito voy a comprar *trusas* para mí. Me las van a dar de encaje con liguero!!


----------



## Mr. Chaz

mojorisinII said:


> How do you say the word _panties_ in Spanish? I've heard the word *chingo* used in Costa Rica. However, when I looked the word up in the dictionary, the following were listed: *bragas, calzones, pantaletas, bombacha, & blumer*.


 
"Blumer"??? I always thought they were "bloomers."  Oops.  Sorry, I see those are all Spanish words... hahahaha.


----------



## Jaén

Mr. Chaz said:


> "Blumer"??? I always thought they were "bloomers." Oops. Sorry, I see those are all Spanish words... hahahaha.


Pues DRAE no reconoce ni 'blúmer' ni 'blumer' no 'bloomer' ni sus plurales 

Pero en todo caso, es la forma españolizada de 'bloomer' ('bombacha' que llega hasta la mitad del muslo, en México)

Your EDIT was after my post, Mr. Chaz!


----------



## Carito

En Argentina es bombacha, aunque hay señoras de dos generaciones atras que todavia entran a comprar una "trusita" refiriendose a una bombacha mas bien cerradita. Cabe aclarar que trusa tambien se le dice a aquella bombacha con ajuste o faja para post-cirujias o partos. 
Aclaro que me dedico a la traduccion, pero mi madre es dueña de una lenceria o casa de ropa intima femenina.


----------



## Jaén

Carito said:


> En Argentina es bombacha, aunque hay señoras de dos generaciones atras que todavia entran a comprar una "trusita" refiriendose a una bombacha mas bien cerradita. Cabe aclarar que trusa tambien se le dice a aquella bombacha con ajuste o faja para post-cirujias o partos.
> Aclaro que me dedico a la traduccion, pero mi madre es dueña de una lenceria o casa de ropa intima femenina.


Vale la aclaración, pero ya por el sólo hecho de ser mujer, ya nos llevas ventaja a muchos hombres!! 

Saludos!


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Para las "bombachas" largas que usan las señoras mayores, en Uruguay usamos el término "culote":



> *culote2.*
> 
> (Del fr. culotte).
> 
> 1. m. Ur. Braga femenina.


 http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=culote

  Dudo que la palabra francesa de la que se deriva, tenga la misma efectividad descriptiva. Pero mi conocimiento del francés es nulo.


----------



## Carito

Pues en Argentina, culote le dicen a una prenda intima de corte estilo mini-short (denominados hot-pants en una epoca!), muy de moda entre adolescentes y otras no tanto.
Sorry Mojorisin II !!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú le decimos *calzón*, o también *trusa*, como mencionaron sobre Ecuador. Y ahora que se han puesto de moda, y si es el modelo, simplemente el *hilo* (dental). 

Atentamente,


----------



## Jaén

Fantasmagórico said:


> Para las "bombachas" largas que usan las señoras mayores, en Uruguay usamos el término "culote":
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=culote
> 
> Dudo que la palabra francesa de la que se deriva, tenga la misma efectividad descriptiva. Pero mi conocimiento del francés es nulo.


Pues en México, esta palabra representaría la parte trasera del cuerpo que esta prenda cubre (principalmente si está 'abundante'   )

Sorry por el chiste!


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Nadie ha mencionado aún "tanga". Este término sonaba mucho en Uruguay hace muy poco, debido a una canción lamentable que se escuchaba en algunos antros y en radios decadentes.



> Eduardo Molina, el propietario de L´autentika, la orquesta autora de La Cumbia del Orto y La Cumbia Tanga, comentó que los sugerentes textos son recursos de mercado. "(...)Cuando la canción dice: te hiede la tanga, está hablando de la tribu tanga, la tribu hiede porque está bailando


 http://www.larepublica.com.uy/lr3/l...ltura/77304/entre-el-pasatiempo-y-la-evasion/

  Y ahora tengo que hacer mías las palabras de Carito:




Carito said:


> Sorry Mojorisin II !!


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico se decía pantaleta, aunque hoy le llaman "pantis".


----------



## Jaén

aurilla said:


> En Puerto Rico se decía pantaleta, aunque hoy le llaman "pantis".


En México también, coloquialmente, pues el nombre sigue siendo 'pantaletas'  (Lo peor es el nombre de la parte superior: 'brassiére' (o algo así)   )


----------



## Hidrocálida

aurilla said:


> En Puerto Rico se decía pantaleta, aunque hoy le llaman "pantis".


En México
panties = pantaleta
pantis = pantyhose
Saludos


----------



## Tezzaluna

mojorisinII said:


> How do you say the word _panties_ in Spanish? I've heard the word *chingo* used in Costa Rica. However, when I looked the word up in the dictionary, the following were listed: *bragas, calzones, pantaletas, bombacha, & blumer*.


 
In Costa Rica, chingo means naked.
However, un chingo means a full slip or half slip, what women wear under their dresses or skirts.

For panties, we use calzones and sometimes blúmer.

Tezza


----------



## Jaén

Tezzaluna said:


> In Costa Rica, chingo means naked.
> However, un chingo means a full slip or half slip, what women wear under their dresses or skirts.
> 
> For panties, we use calzones and sometimes blúmer.
> 
> Tezza


En México (once again!) "un chingo" es una forma no muy educada que digamos de decir "un montón"


----------



## aurilla

Hidrocálida said:


> En México
> panties = pantaleta
> pantis = pantyhose
> Saludos


 
Acá, para pantyhose le decimos de igual manera que en inglés o "mediaspantis"


----------



## aurilla

Jaén said:


> En México también, coloquialmente, pues el nombre sigue siendo 'pantaletas'  (Lo peor es el nombre de la parte superior: 'brassiére' (o algo así)   )


 
Bueno, también para nosotros sigue siendo pantaleta, aunque suena un tanto grandoota...  , y para la parte superior es "brasier".


----------



## Lain-Luscious

Acá en Chile le decimos calzones, y a los G-string o hilos les decimos colales (que vendría a ser como cola-less)

Tengo una duda si con los hot pants, porque acá le decimos pantaletas a aquellos que tienen una forma de short pero son apretados. ¿Cómo le dicen en inglés a este tipo de calzones?


----------



## divina

Creo que blúmer se usa en Cuba.


----------



## michelmontescuba

divina said:


> Creo que blúmer se usa en Cuba.


👍


----------



## Ferrol

En inglés británico se usan “knickers” o “pants” en lugar de “panties” para bragas (España) , o los otros términos usados en otros países   que han aparecido en los posts anteriores


----------



## Rocko!

En Yucatán son calzones (moderno) y pantaletas (creo que es más anticuado). Lo curioso es cómo a veces es un sustantivo plural o singular: _el viento levantó su falda y se le vieron los calzones/se le vio el calzón / se le vio su calzón._ (el uso de la palabra “pantalones” se comporta igual en mi ciudad).


----------



## Penyafort

mojorisinII said:


> How do you say the word _panties_ in Spanish?  I've heard the word *chingo* used in Costa Rica.  However, when I looked the word up in the dictionary, the following were listed:  *bragas, calzones, pantaletas, bombacha, & blumer*.


This is one of those words with high variability in Spanish so I recommend that you mention which variety you are interested in. For instance, in Spain, they're *bragas*, because _calzones _here is rather a slightly outdated word for male shorts.


----------



## Ballenero

Había una canción mexicana que decía:
_Allá en el rancho grande
Allá donde vivía
Había una rancherita
Que alegre me decía
Que alegre me decía
Te voy a hacer tus *calzones*
Como los que usa el ranchero..._

Se refiere a una prenda masculina ¿no?


----------



## Rocko!

Ballenero said:


> Había una canción mexicana que decía:
> _Allá en el rancho grande
> Allá donde vivía
> Había una rancherita
> Que alegre me decía
> Que alegre me decía
> Te voy a hacer tus *calzones*
> Como los que usa el ranchero..._
> 
> Se refiere a una prenda masculina ¿no?


Sí. Esa canción habla de calzones de hombre (antiguo). A eso me refería al decir que en Yucatán es relativamente moderno el uso de “calzones” para referirse a la prenda femenina (antes se oía más “pantaletas”). La canción es muy conocida en México, pero, al menos para mí, la parte de los calzones fue muy extraña y difícil de entender cuando yo era un niño (no fui el clásico niño que corría a preguntar a su madre “¿_por qué_?”). De niño, lo único que yo tenía por verdad es que los hombres (mexicanos) usábamos trusas o boxers; y las mujeres, calzones.


----------



## Ballenero

Rocko! said:


> De niño, lo único que yo tenía por verdad es que los hombres (mexicanos) usábamos trusas o boxers; y las mujeres, calzones.


Entonces, cada vez que sonaba esa canción sería impactante para ti y para los niños mejicanos.


----------



## jilar

Penyafort said:


> For instance, in Spain, they're *bragas*


No sé si está muy extendido lo que yo he observado en algunas tiendas. Evitan hablar de bragas y usan braguitas, como si el diminutivo ofreciese algo más positivo.

Incluso cuando son tallas grandes y diseños de mucha tela (que no tendría sentido ese uso del diminutivo).

Lidl

Hasta no hace mucho había visto usar braguitas si se trataba de bragas para niñas pequeñas o bien para mujeres pero que su diseño fuese de tela escasa (tipo tanga o así).
En fin, que me choca ver que hablan de "braguitas" cuando estamos ante algo para mujeres hechas y derechas. ¿O acaso Bridget Jones llevaba "braguitas" en esa famosa escena?


----------



## Rocko!

Ballenero said:


> Entonces, cada vez que sonaba esa canción sería impactante para ti y para los niños mejicanos.


ja  !
Intrigante, diría. Estoy recordando los “chones” y los “choninos” (calzones —> calchones —> chones —> choninos). Mexicanadas.


----------

